
Google Maps 2D Driving Simulator - doppp
http://framesynthesis.com/drivingsimulator/maps/
======
frozenport
How do I shoot? [1]

[1][http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_Theft_Auto_2](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_Theft_Auto_2)

~~~
robertkrahn01
Need a handbrake! [SPACE]

~~~
frozenport
Yeah, the car doesn't really slow down. Anyways, this has an insane amount of
potential. Imagine the moral questions raised, when people spend hours
committing violent crimes in a simulation with their neighbors.

------
Animats
Rotate the map, rather than the car. With OpenGL in the browser, you can get
the graphics card to do it.

------
ledzep2
It would be fun to add some multiplayer support via websocket just like
Mozilla did with BrowserQuest. Maybe make it run on phones and take it with
you when you actually drive.

Then we can simulate the traffic jam in Mountain View together!

~~~
h-m-b-g
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uveD0Z3lIWo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uveD0Z3lIWo)

------
pornel
Could it get roads and buildings from OpenStreetMap to add collisions?

------
pj_mukh
Next step. Make it 3D using Street View. Theoretically, you have enough 3D
information in there to detect building collisions. Also, Oculus ;).

~~~
Intermernet
The developer seems to be making progress:
[http://framesynthesis.com/drivingsimulator/3d/](http://framesynthesis.com/drivingsimulator/3d/)

------
ahamdy
Wouldn't it be better if he used an airplane since the car is flying over
building and fences anyways

------
d_jyllikoski
Eventually driving simulators should replace 80% of initial real-world driving
instruction. It has the potential to be a lot safer, cheaper and
environmentally friendly.

Not to mention that repetition-based practice of mind-muscle reflexes, like
stick-shifting, could just as well be practiced in a fun context (like racing
simulators).

~~~
anon4
You'll need to replicate the full physical feedback, i.e. you'll need a
simulator machine akin to what flight pilots use.

------
Kartificial
Good stuff, small remark: the braking and accelerating on the car are pretty
poor (as in, both take forever).

~~~
sspiff
And it handles like a brick in a vacuum. The momentum taking you of your lane
in a corner at 20km/h is just ridiculous.

------
shultays
It says "Box2D" but I am not seeing any collisions, is it just for car
control?

------
reubenmorais
Driving around Mountain View again gave me a big nostalgia trip. I miss that
place.

~~~
david-given
I fly out of there tomorrow. I'm _not_ going to miss it (except for the
excellent food).

~~~
Kiro
Why not?

~~~
david-given
It's a desolate suburban wasteland of freeways and strip malls, utterly
lacking in character, history and any real sense of geography.

Although I will grant you that once you get up into the hills it's really
rather nice.

------
robodale
Reminds me of the first (pre 3D shooter) Grand Theft Auto.

------
cpplinuxdude
reminds me someone had put together a way of entering directions into google
maps, then seeing a 3D view of the step by step navigation. Anyone remember
what the url was for that?

------
webnrrd2k
It riminds me of a video game I used to play as a kid -- you could be the
driver of a hook-and-ladder fire engine, and you could drive in the front or
back position. The fun part was driving through neighborhoods smashing
everything flat and causing fires, all in awesome two-color graphics!

------
beggi
The turn radius on my car is abysmal

------
shurcooL
Whoa, this is so cool because you can pick a real world location you're
familiar with, and role play driving around, and you know you can reach any
destination you imagine. It's going to be there. So fun.

~~~
andrewchambers
It let me see how fast I can get to work if I drive 120 km per hour. :)

~~~
huckyaus
This, combined with driving through a few walls and parks seemed to speed up
my commute considerably.

------
joshontheweb
I had a fun time flying down the runway at Groom Lake going 150mph

------
eridal
I wonder if you could detect trees and objects from the shadows

~~~
antihero
Also there is 3D data for buildings that could be used.

------
Strilanc
The car controls really weirdly. When you steer to the right, it slides right
off the road to the left.

It's like the center of rotation is in front of the car, instead of beside it.

------
jpetersonmn
That's pretty awesome. Would be cool if you could upload a google tracks file
and have it show you're route with the car.

------
cyberjunkie
Make this a multiplayer, an MMO! Force a slightly different field of view,
like a chase view and it'll get even better!

------
LeoPanthera
Neat! Of course the first thing I tried to do was see whether you could drive
though buildings. You can.

~~~
markbnj
Same. It's neat, but I don't think you can call it a simulator without
collision detection.

------
thrillgore
>No WASD

:(

------
huskyr
Cool. This really needs some audio though.

------
d3vc47
Awesome!

------
yCloser
Game of the year!

...and I'm not kidding

